# Any Thurderspire (H2) aides?



## SamuraiJackJr (Aug 4, 2008)

UPDATE: Will list any and all H2 resources I can find here! Send me any links you have.

MONSTERS
List of monsters in H2
Monster cards from Wonka! (updated 15 August 2008)

COUNTERS
Two pages of NPC counters to use for H2 (courtesy of frankthedm!): 1, 2
The H2 series from Fiery Dragon (makers of the free KotS counters). Yes, it costs $4.

ITEMS
Magic Item Cards courtesy of jgsquid!

BATTLE MAPS
High resolution maps from Bumamgar - great for color printing or virtual gaming (in-work)!
High resolution scale maps from NeonKnight - need a free Cartographer Guild account!
Printer-friendly maps from your neighborhood Samurai

PLAYER HANDOUTS
Seven-Pillared Hall courtesy of elandy!
The Rest: Chamber of Eyes, Horned Hold, Well of Demons, and area map courtesy of elandy!

MISC
Break out and tile-ize your hi-res maps with this info provided by nerf ninja!

STILL LOOKING FOR ...
* Match the H2 counters to monsters they represent
* Breaking out high-resolution maps into battle mats
* Printer-friendly statue art for battlemats: Minotaur and Skull


----------



## SamuraiJackJr (Aug 6, 2008)

*And so it begins ...*

NOTE: These are intended to be printer-friendly.

Please let me know if/when you find errors with the maps. The tiles begin blend together after awhile!

If anyone has a good source for printer-friendly dungeon terrain that I can add in the map, please let me know! Also, I am using paint.net and have .pdn files for anyone interested.

27 August 2008 (**UPDATE 19**)
-- Completed T3 wil all elements
-- Could not find Skull Idol image - used generic Statue symbol
-- Could not find Skull statue image - used generic statue symbol
-- This completes Tower of Mysteries
-- This completes Thunderspire (first draft)

Get the current Thunderspire Maps zip file.
See thunderspireMapsLog for change history.


----------



## Hawke (Aug 6, 2008)

I suggest heading to the Cartographer's Guild if you want to get better at map stuff, grab textures, and share these there.


----------



## SamuraiJackJr (Aug 7, 2008)

Thanks, Hawke - did go over there and they some great resources.  I need my maps to be printer-friendly, but I still found some textures over there!  If anyone has a good source for fireplace/torch/brazier art, let me know!  Thanks.


----------



## onej (Aug 7, 2008)

this post is maybe bit offtopic but...

printing maps is not cheap and u need to glue them together ...

why dont u make an dry erase board and paint the map asu u progress in the dungeon its more fun and as dm you can let the pc paint the battle grid as the go  

here are some photos from my homemade dry erase battle grid ( 1 m^2 of this stuff (dont know how its called ) cost in bauhaus or obi about 6 € ) get an waterproof marker and make an 1 inch grid on the surface, then use the dry erase markers to paint the map


----------



## SamuraiJackJr (Aug 8, 2008)

*Updated*

Okay, the update (see post #2) now contains all of the elements for A1 - C3.  Note that the brazier is still missing from C2a and I really don't like the fireplace in C3b.


----------



## SamuraiJackJr (Aug 9, 2008)

*Another update*

Added a new room (see post #2) and found some links to non-map aids (see post #1).


----------



## SamuraiJackJr (Aug 11, 2008)

*Update four*

(see post #2)

No new rooms at this time; just added light sources to the existing rooms.  I probably need to go completely black and white due to file size, but I'll hold off until the next major section is done.

Next up is the Horned Hold which should be interesting!


----------



## Ghaerdon Fain (Aug 11, 2008)

Someone made monster cards for KotS... any chance of doing that wonderful service for H2?


----------



## Wonka (Aug 11, 2008)

Ghaerdon Fain said:


> Someone made monster cards for KotS... any chance of doing that wonderful service for H2?




I have the MSE set they used for it, seeing as how I plan to run this adventure soon I can probably make cards for it. Check back soon for those, i got the day off from work today and nothing better to do


----------



## SamuraiJackJr (Aug 11, 2008)

Thanks, Wonka!  If anyone else wants to take on the Thunderspire Item Cards, that would be super!


----------



## Ghaerdon Fain (Aug 11, 2008)

Wonka said:


> I have the MSE set they used for it, seeing as how I plan to run this adventure soon I can probably make cards for it. Check back soon for those, i got the day off from work today and nothing better to do




Awesome.  Cheers!


----------



## SamuraiJackJr (Aug 12, 2008)

*Update five*

If anyone has links to high-resolution detail maps (e.g. using a map-making program) let me know and I will link them.  Also, looking for handout maps of the various locations.  Any H2 information/DM aids/resources are welcome !

Update #5 (see post #2) includes the room outlines for the Northern Fortress in The Horned Hold.  I plan to complete the room/door outlines for the rest of the hold before going back to add detail.


----------



## Ghaerdon Fain (Aug 12, 2008)

Wonka said:


> I have the MSE set they used for it, ...




Could someone post the link to that KotS MSE set?


----------



## SamuraiJackJr (Aug 12, 2008)

Ghaerdon Fain said:


> Could someone post the link to that KotS MSE set?




http://www.enworld.org/forum/showpost.php?p=4359733&postcount=1

There you go! Note that CaptainStewart also has item cards from KotS <cough>subtle hint</cough> there, too!


----------



## Wonka (Aug 13, 2008)

Ive got about half the moster cards done at this point. This stuff took a lot longer to put in than i thought, and there are about 60 or so cards im gonna have to put in. Im getting there tho!


----------



## SamuraiJackJr (Aug 13, 2008)

Wonka said:


> Ive got about half the moster cards done at this point. This stuff took a lot longer to put in than i thought, and there are about 60 or so cards im gonna have to put in. Im getting there tho!



Thanks, Wonka - appreciate your tenacity! You're already halfway done - I am not 1/3 complete yet ... not that I'm bitter ... 

UPDATE 6 is included (see post #2).


----------



## SamuraiJackJr (Aug 14, 2008)

*Update 7*

Friendly reminder - if you have any Thunderspire links like maps (player/handout/battle mat/etc.), cards, items, player handouts, etc., post them here!

Update seven has been included (see post #2).  This concludes the outline for Horned Hold - I will hopefully start adding detail to the rooms tomorrow!


----------



## Wonka (Aug 14, 2008)

Ok. Here is draft 1 of the monster cards, both the .mse file and a pdf zipped up. I didnt do any of the wandering monsters listed, nor any traps at this point. Look it over and let me know if anything is wrong. Obviously, dont look at these if you intend to PLAY the adventure


----------



## infocynic (Aug 14, 2008)

Maybe some more abbreviations / shortcuts on the text-heavy cards (the ones on the last page come to mine). And as a minor formatting gripe, I like the die 5/6 which are included in the TTF if it's the same one I have. I cranked the PDf up to 150% and still could barely read the text at a comfortable distance. Or maybe we need a double-height template for monsters with lots of abilities...


----------



## Wonka (Aug 14, 2008)

infocynic said:


> Maybe some more abbreviations / shortcuts on the text-heavy cards (the ones on the last page come to mine). And as a minor formatting gripe, I like the die 5/6 which are included in the TTF if it's the same one I have. I cranked the PDf up to 150% and still could barely read the text at a comfortable distance. Or maybe we need a double-height template for monsters with lots of abilities...




I think for some of the monsters with lots of text, I might split it up over 2 cards, would make the text easier to read. Ill have to see if the dice are in the font in mse. Im not sure how thats all scripted, but if anyone knows how to use the dice in that particular set Id be glad to add those in.


----------



## SamuraiJackJr (Aug 14, 2008)

*Wow, nice!*



Wonka said:


> I think for some of the monsters with lots of text, I might split it up over 2 cards, would make the text easier to read. Ill have to see if the dice are in the font in mse. Im not sure how thats all scripted, but if anyone knows how to use the dice in that particular set Id be glad to add those in.




For what it's worth, I like having it on one card (even at the expense of small type!).  If they could somehow be "card-backs" (e.g. a two-sided card), that would be okay with me, too.  If you do decide to split it out, how hard would it be to keep two copies for those of us who prefer smaller type?

Great job on this - thanks for all of your work!


----------



## Wonka (Aug 15, 2008)

Id leave the single card in there, then just add a 2 parter, so you could choose.


----------



## SamuraiJackJr (Aug 15, 2008)

*Update 8*

Update 8 is included in the Thunderspire Maps in post #2.  Should be able to finish up the elements for the Western Fortress tomorrow.

Also updated the links in post #1 to show Wonka's efforts and for readability.


----------



## Wonka (Aug 16, 2008)

Updated the .mse-set file and the pdf with some of the larger cards split over two cards for easier reading. The original, crammed text versions are still there, just added the extras. If anyone notices any glaring typos, or has any other cards they'd like split up let me know! The hard part was entering in all the information, this is cake in comparison


----------



## SamuraiJackJr (Aug 16, 2008)

*Update 9*



Wonka said:


> Updated the .mse-set file and the pdf with some of the larger cards split over two cards for easier reading. The original, crammed text versions are still there, just added the extras. If anyone notices any glaring typos, or has any other cards they'd like split up let me know! The hard part was entering in all the information, this is cake in comparison




Hoorah!  Thanks, Wonka.

Update #9 is here and can be found in the usual place.  This should finish out The Horned Hold.  Guess I'll start on the Well of Demons next.  If anyone can do a sanity check on the maps to make sure everything lines up, etc., that would be great!  Remember they need to printed as 8"x10" if you print it as a picture in order to line up properly (as opposed to "auto-fit").

NOTE: I did have to convert the .png to B&W due to space.  Given the current rate, it will be cutting it close to get everything in one zip.  If anyone really wants the smattering of color in their prints, let me know and I'll see about finding an alternate host.


----------



## jgsquid (Aug 16, 2008)

All, 
I have completed writing up all the magic items within Thunderspire.  These were done in Word and can be printed out on Avery buisness card sheets.


----------



## SamuraiJackJr (Aug 17, 2008)

jgsquid said:


> All,
> I have completed writing up all the magic items within Thunderspire. These were done in Word and can be printed out on Avery buisness card sheets.




jgsquid you stud!  Thanks for your work on this.  I have added this to the links in post #1.

No map updates today - this is game day!


----------



## Verision (Aug 18, 2008)

*Thank you*

Thank you all for these aides. Used the maps, NPC cards and tokens over the weekend. We didn't get very far into H2 (we finished up H1 at the start of the session and got through the first encounter in H2 by the end of the session) but the maps really helped with the flow of the game since I didn't have to stop for 10 minutes to draw out the room and furniture.

Thanks again for all the hard work.


----------



## Hawke (Aug 18, 2008)

Does anybody know if Wizards is making the art available from these anywhere? I purchased the physical adventure but want to give the map of Thunderspire and The Seven Pillared Hall to my players. There's a lot of great images and handout stuff, but it's all in the book and I'd rather just give them something printed. In retrospect, I should've purchased the PDF...

I know previously wizards put up art from their books (like sandstorm, etc)... I'm hoping I can get high quality versions of those maps.


----------



## Wonka (Aug 18, 2008)

I dont think WoTC has done that for any of these. I wish I had the PDF too, cause id just copy the image out of there and print it. But you can always scan the maps at a high dpi and scale them down appropriatly for printing. For the pictures, I scanned them in, and when its time to show them just show the needed image and not have to use the book. But then again, I rely heavily on my laptop for my DMing.


----------



## SamuraiJackJr (Aug 19, 2008)

*Update 10*



Verision said:


> Thank you all for these aides. Used the maps, NPC cards and tokens over the weekend. We didn't get very far into H2 (we finished up H1 at the start of the session and got through the first encounter in H2 by the end of the session) but the maps really helped with the flow of the game since I didn't have to stop for 10 minutes to draw out the room and furniture.
> 
> Thanks again for all the hard work.




Thanks Verision and please reply back with any feedback you have/receive on any of the H2 resources!

Update 10 is complete and is in post #2. It took longer than expected to map out the elevation differences (first-timer), but Interlude 2 is completed as A3-x. With luck, I will start the Well of Demons outline tomorrow. Good times!


----------



## Verision (Aug 19, 2008)

SamuraiJackJr said:


> Thanks Verision and please reply back with any feedback you have/receive on any of the H2 resources!




Well, the only negative feedback I can give you is that I have a hard time telling which tokens I'm suppose to use for which monster. I mean, a good portion of them are self evident, but there are a bunch I couldn't immediately figure out (like the hobgoblins).

Other than that, the resources are great. I really like the monster/npc stat cards and the printed maps both speed up the game and are more detailed than the sketches I used to make on my whiteboard (I have a big whiteboard with a grid on it that I use for encounters. It always takes 5-10 minutes to draw out a room and I usually don't bother with all the detail because I find it gets smudged as we play anyway. The maps obviously don't have that problem and don't take nearly as long to arrange.)


----------



## SamuraiJackJr (Aug 20, 2008)

*Update 11*



Verision said:


> Well, the only negative feedback I can give you is that I have a hard time telling which tokens I'm suppose to use for which monster. I mean, a good portion of them are self evident, but there are a bunch I couldn't immediately figure out (like the hobgoblins).
> 
> Other than that, the resources are great. I really like the monster/npc stat cards and the printed maps both speed up the game and are more detailed than the sketches I used to make on my whiteboard (I have a big whiteboard with a grid on it that I use for encounters. It always takes 5-10 minutes to draw out a room and I usually don't bother with all the detail because I find it gets smudged as we play anyway. The maps obviously don't have that problem and don't take nearly as long to arrange.)




Thanks, Verision! If you could mark how you used the counters (i.e. matching them up to monsters) that would be a huge help to the rest of us - and would get your name and contribution in post #1 .

The next update is included in post #2. These are the room details for W1 and W2.

Looks like I'm going to need some hay and blood textures for this area - if anyone has any resources/ideas, please let me know! Thanks.


----------



## SamuraiJackJr (Aug 21, 2008)

*Update 12*

Two more room outlines are completed.  Check it out in post #2.


----------



## SamuraiJackJr (Aug 22, 2008)

*Update 13*

Well, the blood texture (or my attempt at it) finally pushed me over the size limit!  Not to fear, I am hosting on media fire.  In addition to the host change, I also completed two more room outlines.  Check it out in post #2.


----------



## Hawke (Aug 22, 2008)

Hawke said:


> Does anybody know if Wizards is making the art available from these anywhere? I purchased the physical adventure but want to give the map of Thunderspire and The Seven Pillared Hall to my players. There's a lot of great images and handout stuff, but it's all in the book and I'd rather just give them something printed. In retrospect, I should've purchased the PDF...
> 
> I know previously wizards put up art from their books (like sandstorm, etc)... I'm hoping I can get high quality versions of those maps.




Any response from this? Anybody got a HQ version of the SPH map?


----------



## SamuraiJackJr (Aug 23, 2008)

*Update 14*



Hawke said:


> Any response from this? Anybody got a HQ version of the SPH map?




Hawke: I've scoured the internet for this very resource and have come up blank!  If anyone has a gift in cartography, perhaps we can get a home-brew version!

Update 14 is here and in post #2.  This concludes the room outlines for Well of Demons, so now need to go back and add the elements.  That part usually goes faster, so optimistically it could be completed Monday or Tuesday (famous last words?).


----------



## nerf_ninja (Aug 23, 2008)

*Yeah, loved the KotS large maps*

I've also been searching, but have also come up empty-handed. When I get the adventure I'll probably try the scanner trick too. 

Helpful hint: for any large image, if your printer doesn't support panel printing (canon inkjets often do) you can use a nifty shareware tool, Split and Tile:

http://www.softdd.com/splitting-images/splitting-pictures.html

It'll split any image into even sections, and save them all off as individual auto-numbered JPGs. It worked like a charm on the large KotS maps. Level 2 was 63 pages of letter-sized paper (1" squares worked out to 7x9 even sections). Splitting by pixel count doesn't work quite as well as by sections. 

-NN


----------



## elandy (Aug 23, 2008)

Hawke said:


> Any response from this? Anybody got a HQ version of the SPH map?



Are you talking about this image?:





That´s the better quality I´ve found it. Hope it´s usefull.

Andy

PS: Ask me for more maps in that quality if you need them!


----------



## Wonka (Aug 23, 2008)

Elandy, that is magnificent, thank you! I just attempted to bust out my old scanner and try to scan the images in myself, and they came out looking terrible. Your scan is many times better than the results I was getting! Any other maps you happen to have would be wonderful


----------



## SamuraiJackJr (Aug 24, 2008)

*Update 15*



nerf_ninja said:


> <snip>
> Helpful hint: for any large image, if your printer doesn't support panel printing (canon inkjets often do) you can use a nifty shareware tool, Split and Tile:
> 
> http://www.softdd.com/splitting-images/splitting-pictures.html
> <snip>




Nice find, NN! I've added your post to the first page - thanks!



elandy said:


> Are you talking about this image?
> <snip>
> PS: Ask me for more maps in that quality if you need them!




Elandy, this earns you the Stud of the Day title! Thanks so much for finding and sharing. If you find any other H2 maps of this quality, I know a lot of people prefer color battle maps to printer-friendly maps. Additionally, it looks like we can combine that with nerf ninja's find to let those folks go to town!  
This has also been linked to the first page (post #1).

Just to round out an already great H2 resource day, I went ahead and completed the elements for W1 through W6 - check them out in post #2!


----------



## elandy (Aug 24, 2008)

Wonka said:


> Elandy, that is magnificent, thank you! I just attempted to bust out my old scanner and try to scan the images in myself, and they came out looking terrible. Your scan is many times better than the results I was getting! Any other maps you happen to have would be wonderful



I don´t deserve any credit for that, because I didn´t scan them.

I don´t know what else are you looking form, but maybe the general maps of the different areas and the general map of the ruins of thunderspire could help?

The Chamber of Eyes:




The Horned Hold:




The Well of Demons:




The Ruins of Thunderspire:




Hope this are usefull!

Andy.-


----------



## Wonka (Aug 24, 2008)

elandy said:


> I don´t deserve any credit for that, because I didn´t scan them.
> 
> I don´t know what else are you looking form, but maybe the general maps of the different areas and the general map of the ruins of thunderspire could help?




You might not have scanned them, but you found them and brought them to our attention when no one seemed to be having any luck. Still worthy of thanks  Honestly, I was looking for any map I could find. I'm running H1 with some friends online using MapTool, and I have found a whole nice set of scaled maps for that adventure that I'm currently using, and could print out for cutting if I ever run it in person. I'll have to see how these will work, but if nothing else these give me nice starting points to work with to make useable/printable maps. Thanks again!


----------



## nerf_ninja (Aug 24, 2008)

*Awwwww yeahhhhh*

That's awesome! Thanks for linking them in.


----------



## Hawke (Aug 24, 2008)

Excellent! Thanks for the find!


----------



## SamuraiJackJr (Aug 25, 2008)

*Update 16*

Well of Demons is complete !  Note that I could not find a minotaur statue clipart, so they are represented by the generic "statue" icon.  Check out the latest release.

I added a help-needed section to the first post.  If you can help out or think of anything else needed, let me know and I will add it there!

I will start on the final set of encounters (Tower of Mysteries) tomorrow.  My plan is to go back and update my first maps with the lessons-learned along the way after I finish up the T-series.  Also, let me know when you find errors!


----------



## Bumamgar (Aug 25, 2008)

*Hires reproductions of H2 Maps*

I've created Hires (50 pixels per square) reproductions of the first 5 maps in H2 and posted them here: http://www.cyberdeck.org/fantasygrounds/TL/

The first two (Into the Mountain and Chamber of the Eyes) were done with Dundjinni, the last three with Photoshop.  I'm working on The Well of Demons now and hope to have it completed in a few days.

The maps I did in Photoshop ended up being much larger files than the Dundjinni images.  If you are using these maps with a virtual tabletop like FantasyGrounds, you may want to convert them from .png down to .jpeg or another compressed format.

I plan on reproducing all of the maps for H2/H3 etc, at least until WoTC sees fit to provide HiRes versions for download themselves


----------



## SamuraiJackJr (Aug 26, 2008)

*Update 17*



Bumamgar said:


> I've created Hires (50 pixels per square) reproductions of the first 5 maps in H2 and posted them here: http://www.cyberdeck.org/fantasygrounds/TL/
> <snip>
> I plan on reproducing all of the maps for H2/H3 etc, at least until WoTC sees fit to provide HiRes versions for download themselves




Whoa, very sweet - studly, even!  Thanks much for your work, Bumamgar.  I have included your resource in post #1!  Would you mind if someone took a stab at converting those into printable pages?  I believe the tool nerf ninja linked to might be able to handle such a task (also in the first post)!

The printer-friendly version of T1 is complete, including elements.  More information in post #2.


----------



## Wonka (Aug 26, 2008)

Bumamgar said:


> I've created Hires (50 pixels per square) reproductions of the first 5 maps in H2 and posted them here: http://www.cyberdeck.org/fantasygrounds/TL/
> 
> The first two (Into the Mountain and Chamber of the Eyes) were done with Dundjinni, the last three with Photoshop.  I'm working on The Well of Demons now and hope to have it completed in a few days.




You, my friend, are a greek god  Nice work, and thanks for your effort! I will definitely use these once my group makes it this far


----------



## Bumamgar (Aug 26, 2008)

SamuraiJackJr said:


> Would you mind if someone took a stab at converting those into printable pages?  I believe the tool nerf ninja linked to might be able to handle such a task (also in the first post)!



I wouldn't mind at all.  Do you think they are high res enough to make decent printed battlemats?


----------



## SamuraiJackJr (Aug 27, 2008)

*Update 18*



Bumamgar said:


> I wouldn't mind at all. Do you think they are high res enough to make decent printed battlemats?




I honestly haven't checked it out. The pixel count is decent, but am not sure how well it will expand. Anyone out there want to take a stab? Regardless, they are great maps and a nice alternative to my B&W clunkers! 

Speaking of which, update 18 is now included in the Thunderspire map collection. Only one more room to go and then I will go back and recheck for consistency. Good times!


----------



## nerf_ninja (Aug 27, 2008)

Bumamgar said:


> I wouldn't mind at all.  Do you think they are high res enough to make decent printed battlemats?




Oh, surely. It will look great.


----------



## SamuraiJackJr (Aug 28, 2008)

*Update 19 - Completed**



nerf_ninja said:


> Oh, surely. It will look great.




NN - would you mind converting one of the maps into a 1" tiles that can be printed?  That would be a great resource for all!

Well, I have completed the Tower of Mysteries and, by extension, Thunderspire !    The first draft of the completed printer-friendly maps are available for download.  

*I will take the next few days to review and look for map errors, improvements, etc.  Actually, I'm hoping to steal some images from Bumamgar to replace my generic statues with better looking (still B&W) statues... onward!


----------



## Bumamgar (Aug 28, 2008)

SamuraiJackJr said:


> Actually, I'm hoping to steal some images from Bumamgar to replace my generic statues with better looking (still B&W) statues... onward!



I have all the source images saved as hi-res Illustrator or Photoshop files, so I can send you whatever you like.  Just send me a PM with whatever you are interested in?


----------



## SamuraiJackJr (Aug 30, 2008)

*Update*



Bumamgar said:


> I have all the source images saved as hi-res Illustrator or Photoshop files, so I can send you whatever you like. Just send me a PM with whatever you are interested in?




Good deal!  I'll send you a PM with what I'm looking for.

I updated the link post to point to another high-resolution map over at Cartographer's Guild (courtesy of Neon Knight).  These maps are at a 1" scale and are in-work.  You will need to sign up (free account) to take a look.

Remember, if you find any good H2 links, let me know and I will add them in!


----------



## Nebulous (Aug 30, 2008)

You guys totally rock.  Thanks for providing this stuff, it will save me tons of time.


----------



## Adontain (Sep 5, 2008)

Is anyone putting these maps and tokens into Maptool? My group is ready for this adventure, but if it's going to take me a while to get them in we do have some fillers. 

Just needed to know so I could start allotting time to this. Didn't want to waste time if someone already was working on it.


----------



## SamuraiJackJr (Sep 7, 2008)

Adontain said:


> Is anyone putting these maps and tokens into Maptool? My group is ready for this adventure, but if it's going to take me a while to get them in we do have some fillers.
> 
> Just needed to know so I could start allotting time to this. Didn't want to waste time if someone already was working on it.




I haven't heard of anyone doing that !  If you could get started and post your results here, that would be great.  I will certainly add your contributions to the first post for easy linking.

Thanks!


----------



## Adontain (Sep 9, 2008)

No problem. Tokens in up to Well of Demons. If anyone has and unique tokens for the Duergars and Warders, let me know. I've got Humans/Dwarves and Golems in as place holders with names changed in the mean time.


----------



## Bumamgar (Sep 9, 2008)

All the maps I posted can be used with MapTool


----------



## Verision (Oct 4, 2008)

Thanks again to everyone who contributed to this project. The Thunderspire maps and other aides have been a great help to me while running the module. My players really like the printed maps.
I don't suppose there are any plans to continue this great work for H3?? (*wink* *wink*, *Nudge* *Nudge*)


One thing: While printing off the second half of the maps I noticed that there were a few doubles for some of the maps and I believe several other maps may have been overwritten (I redownloaded the file to make sure it wasn't just my local copy). Here are the doubles I found if you want to look into it:

-There are two W1-c maps and no W1-a
-2 W2-c's and no W2-b
-2 W6-d's and no W6-a
-2 W7-e's and no W7-a
-2 W8-a's and no W8-b


----------



## Bumamgar (Oct 11, 2008)

It's been a while, but I finally finished The Well of Demons map.

It's available here:

http://www.cyberdeck.org/fantasygrounds/TL/H2 - The Well of Demons.png


----------



## sdt (Oct 11, 2008)

Here are some maps missing from the current zip:  w1-a, w2-b, w6-a, and w7-a; I don't have w8-b.


----------



## Bumamgar (Oct 12, 2008)

I'm on a roll... Finished The Tower of Mysteries as well:

http://www.cyberdeck.org/fantasygrounds/TL/H2%20-%20Tower%20of%20Mysteries.png

Thus, all the maps for H2 are now complete, and available here:

http://www.cyberdeck.org/fantasygrounds/TL


----------



## Verision (Oct 17, 2008)

sdt said:


> Here are some maps missing from the current zip: w1-a, w2-b, w6-a, and w7-a; I don't have w8-b.





Thank you. Much appreciated


----------



## Orcus Porkus (Dec 5, 2008)

Just want to say thanks for this. Helps me a lot.


----------



## mvincent (Apr 30, 2009)

Here's a zip with the aids I personally found useful for Thunderspire Labyrinth.


----------



## SkaSaxGuy (Jul 4, 2009)

Maybe I missed it somewhere in the previous posts, but C4 appears to be missing from Chamber of eyes.

Was this posted/hosted somewhere else or did I drink too much coffee today?


----------

